# Ri-Dry jackets - are they that good?



## asset2004 (7 November 2014)

As per the title, would like reviews of a Ri-Dry jacket. At roughly £150 I think it's an awful lot of money for a rain coat.
A few people, including myself, in our hunt wear the long waterproof waxed coats when it's really wet. I think they can be good as they help keep the legs dry too (although wearing waterproof breeches isn't too much of a problem.)
I also like that they keep the worst of the rain off my precious saddle.
But waxed coats are not warm, so I have lots of layers and fleeces underneath.

So going back to my original question, are they that good?
And what is the sizing like?

I am usually a size 8/10, and looking at the size guide wondered if I could fit into a large childs as it's £40 cheaper. Has anyone else tried this?


----------



## PorkChop (7 November 2014)

I love mine, would happily buy another   I wear mine with their waterproof cream breeches.  I do wear layers under it, but loads of room, and I do feel the cold!

I can't help with the childrens sizing though - I am a size 8 but I need the adults for the length of arm.


----------



## asset2004 (7 November 2014)

Thanks LJR good to know you'd buy again.
Re sizing, I'm not very tall so hoped the childs would fit  however did you order a small? Or would I be best with a 12 to allow for layers?
Do you wear it over your hunt coat? As the sizings suggest it should be.
I don't think I'd wear it over my hunt coat as I've so many layers may struggle to move.
CJR could you tell me the length of the arms please? Thanks


----------



## Addicted to Hunting (7 November 2014)

They are designed to be worn true to your size but over a hunt coat. So I wouldn't go up to a 12. Also they really should be worn over you hunt coat, so that you are wearing it out hunting.


----------

